# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Bhutan đẹp như tiên cảnh vào mùa đông

## hangnt

*Là mùa du lịch thấp điểm nhưng đất nước hạnh phúc nhất thế giới vẫn mang vẻ đẹp rất riêng*



Kéo dài từ tháng 12 đến giữa tháng 2, khi dãy Himalaya thay áo trắng xóa cũng là thời điểm ít du khách đến "Vương quốc rồng sấm" nhất trong năm. Chính vì thế mà nhịp sống ở Bhutan lại càng bình lặng.



Không khí trong lành, hoang dã của vùng Himalaya khiến mảnh đất Phật giáo trở nên yên tĩnh hơn bao giờ hết vào những ngày này.



Các đường cao tốc phía tây của Bhutan phủ tuyết dày như cảnh phim "Chạng vạng".  



Thỉnh thoảng từng đàn chim bay đi di trú tạo nên khung cảnh đầy ma mị.



Thủ đô Thimphu cũng vắng người. Cả thành phố như đang ngủ yên trong sắc trắng lạnh lẽo.



Con đường mòn thoai thoải dẫn lên tu viện Tiger's nest (Hang cọp) khó đi hơn vào những ngày tuyết rơi. Tuy nhiên, ngoại trừ những ngày tuyết quá dày, không thể di chuyển thì những chuyến trekking lên đây vẫn tổ chức bình thường. 



Do có sự khác biệt lớn về độ cao ở từng vùng nên nhiệt độ mỗi miền Bhutan cũng khác nhau. Thành phố càng ở trên cao thì càng lạnh và nhiều sương mù.



Dưới thung lũng dù có tuyết nhưng vẫn ấm hơn và tuyết tan nhanh hơn. Đặc biệt bầu trời mùa đông Bhutan trong xanh và sáng đến lạ. 



Mùa này Bhutan không có mưa, là thời điểm lý tưởng để thưởng thức bầu trời đầy sao bên dãy Himalaya im lìm. 



Đến Bhutan vào cuối năm là ý tưởng không tồi để tĩnh tâm. Khung cảnh khiến bạn dễ dàng trò chuyện với chính bản thân mình, xem mình cần gì, muốn gì và quên đi những căng thẳng sau một năm bận rộn.
_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## tieuho

Ở butan người ta có cho đem theo golden du  lịch không?

----------

